# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Wazig zien

## liek

De laatste maand heb ik regelmatig last van wazigheid. Het begint met laat me maar zeggen een vlek(ster) die vervaagd en die beweegt snel op en neer. 
Ik kan niet zeggen van welk oog het afkomt want als ik de één oog dicht hou dan zie ik het nog.

Wei herkend dit?

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi Liek,
ook hier wil ik even op reageren,maar je zeker niet bang maken!
Het kan namelijk helemaal los staan van wat ik juist heb meegemaakt!
Mijn vader had een tijd geleden bij het snoeien iets in zijn oog gekregen..even door ogen gewreven en over...maar week later kreeg hij ook af en toe zoiets als jij beschrijft..dokter geweest en oogdruppels gekregen...na week echt pijn,dus weer naar de dokter;doorverwezen naar specialist en bleek losgekomen en gescheurd netvlies=geopereerd! Zou bezoekje aan huisdokter voor het zekerste niet beter zijn? Is het niets ben je gerust,toch?!
sterkte grtjs Ag

----------


## liek

Hoi Agnes.

Bedankt voor je berichtje,maar bij mij is er niks in mijn oog gekomen.Ik heb er ook geen pijn aan en het komt soms. Zat er zelf aan te denken dat het misschien komt door de pc.
Maar ik ga er zeker mee naar de huisarts als ik het nog regelmatig last van hebt.

Gr Liek

----------


## Agnes574

zou idd best kunnen dat het door teveel schermkijken/turen komt...ik heb er eigenlijk echt geen kennis over,dus ik zal je weinig kunnen helpen...maar laat wel iets weten ok,als je weet wat het is en hoe het komt..het kan anderen hier misschien goed helpen!
Sterkte,grtjs Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=11312 Hier staat misschien een oplossing voor wazig zien.

http://www.dokter.nl/index.php/Hoofd...azig-zien.html Ervaring/tip over wazig zien en links naar andere onderwerpen over wazig zien.

----------


## afra1213

Eens per 14 dagen trok het licht in een van mijn ogen weg en zag ik wazig 
Twee jaar gelopen bij oogarts, deze gaf uiteindelijk maar bloedverdunners 
omdat hij niets kon vinden en dacht dat de aders naar de ogen 
verstopt waren. 
Totdat iemand vertelde dat cola light en ook gewone 
cola de alvleesklier erg aantasten, met name bij mensen met een van 
nature zwakke alvleesklier. De alvleesklier geeft een reactie op de ogen. 
Na totaal gestopt te zijn met de cola te drinken was het probleem na 
3 maanden geheel genezen en is niet meer teruggekomen. Ik heb het vermoeden dat o.a. aspartaam de problemen veroorzaakte. 

Tweede ervaring met cola: 
mijn neefje, van 14 jaar had al twee jaar rode vlekken op een van zijn benen. De dermataloog kon dit met zalfjes niet al 2 jaar niet verhelpen. 
Dit kwam uiteindelijk ook van de alvleesklier en het cola drinken. 
Na dat mijn neefje hiermee gestopt was, verdween dit probleem na 4 weken. 
Ijs-thee is ook zeer slecht voor de alvleesklier net als chips. 
Mensen stop alstublieft met cola drinken, dit is gewoon vergif 
voor de mens !

----------


## afra1213

A

----------

